# Anyone in the Petrolia, Sarnia, Strath area?...



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

...and are looking for something to do December 28th?


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

james on bass said:


> ...and are looking for something to do December 28th?


I'm in the area. What do you have going on James - playing at the Squier?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

hush said:


> I'm in the area. What do you have going on James - playing at the Squier?


Yep. You?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

hush said:


> I'm in the area. What do you have going on James - playing at the Squier?


LOL, is that place still going? I drank lot's of beers in there when I was in grade 13 (went to LCCVI).


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Scottone said:


> LOL, is that place still going? I drank lot's of beers in there when I was in grade 13 (went to LCCVI).


Yep - it's still there and doing pretty well from the looks of things. We played there a few times and had a lot of fun, although having more than one token country tune would have been to our advantage. The Pump House also has bands, and is a nicer establishment (based on my rather subjective personal classification scheme of "Would I consider eating here"). My last gig with my old band was there last spring and it went something like this:

8:00 Load in. Swear about big step on the way in.

9:00 Sound check

9:30 "Talk" to drunk guy who's played guitar for 107 years. Apparently he is a virtuoso on mandolin as well. He declines offer to jam a song .

10:00 Admire the signed photos of Pam Anderson, Don Cherry (in the bar) and Frank Sinatra.

10:15 Start first set

10:16 First bottle smashed on dance floor. Call for cleanup on aisle 9

10:20 Broken glass remains. Find this a bit odd

10:30 Broken glass kicked to the side by patron

10:45 Place is getting pretty full. A few people dancing. Some more broken glass.

11:00 More people on the dance floor.

11:15 End first set.

11:16 Go outside to have a smoke. Think "Gee, some patrons have some rather unusual smelling cigarettes heh"

11:40 Start second set

11:45 Dancing girl finds broken bottle kicked aside by earlier patron. Decides it has not seen enough punishment and tries jumping on it. Slips, drops drink and hits head (lightly) on floor. She's OK.

12:00 Dance floor full. Patrons calling for more country. Can't oblige.

12:15 Play AC/DC tune; fight breaks out. Nothing major; one patron ejected.

12:45 Finish second set. Another smoke. Lots of people, hard to get to the bar.

1:00 Start last set. Place is packed.

1:15 Play a Sabbath tune (NIB, Paranoid or something like that) and see a "ripple" in the crowd near the bar. Exit strategy "check", solid-base microphone stand "check". Continue playing. Three guys grab chairs. Exit strategy "check", solid-base microphone stand "check". No biggie - turns out they were just getting a better view of the action. Owner does a great job of breaking up the melee. Seperates all combatents, one ejected. 

1:20 Girls start fighting. Much easier to break up. Girls return to their two cliques to rounds of high-fives.

1:20-2:05 Much rowdiness. Appreciative crowd.

2:10 Begin breakdown and loadout

2:50 Standing in empty bar surveying carnage. Tables turned over, glasses and bottles smashed here and there, pool tables dripping from the pockets. Guitar player says to owner "Man, you have a big cleanup job ahead of you" Owner replies "yeah...<nods head>...it was a pretty good Saturday night" and gives us our money.

If all gigs were that fun I probably wouldn't have resigned :food-smiley-004:


----------

